# Does anyone have a Baron pup or relative too?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you go to k9data, you can click on Baron's name then click on offspring at the bottom of the page. He was a well used stud! Lots of offspring and grandkids too. Try it out.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh! I've seen that but I don't know if some of his grand kids or kids are owned by forum members....


----------

